# Need Help choosing joinery style for this work



## roneskinder (May 28, 2016)

Hi there, this is my first post, i took on woodworking as a hobbie this year and i love it, right now i am working on my second project, its living room media console, grabbed the idea from a picture i saw.









I already have all the wood cutted to length and sanded, but im having trouble deciding on how to join the pieces together. I was thinking on using glue, but i am not sure if is going to be able to handle the weight, im using Cedar 1-3/4" width, the top pieces are 60" long and legs 24".

I don't know if glue a butt joint can do the trick, or i will have to go with pocket screws also?

Thanks in advance for any ideas

Some images of the wood im using


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Dowels.

Nothing lines up parts like dowels.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Dowels.
> 
> Nothing lines up parts like dowels.
> 
> - Loren


Dowels. Pocket screws will not lend that much strength unless you put a bunch. Then you have to worry about plugging the holes and making them disappear. Which will not happen.

Dowels would lend much strength.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Dowels are a good choice. If it's you first time using dowels, make a practice run on something else (scrap) to fine tune your layout skills.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

+4 for fluted 3/4" dowels.


----------



## jonmakesthings (Feb 28, 2016)

Glued butt joints are actually incredibly strong if properly jointed and clamped and will be more than enough. However dowels would be great for lining everything up


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Dowels are a good choice. If it s you first time using dowels, make a practice run on something else (scrap) to fine tune your layout skills.
> 
> - devann


Yes.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Depending upon your goal(s) go with dowels as the other LJ's have indicated. But if an additional goal is to start building a tool collection then look at the Triton or Mafell Doweler or the Festool Domino Joiner.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Mortice and tenon, or dowels. glued but joints are not strong and will not hold.


----------



## roneskinder (May 28, 2016)

Thank you guys for your answers! I guess dowels are the way to go, as @jumbo jack posted I'm going to have a practice run on some scraps and the go for it.


----------

